

Formerly homeless woman now makes $100,000 a year - Sparklin
http://www.businessinsider.com/formerly-homeless-woman-now-makes-100000-a-year-writing-for-demand-media-like-examinercom-2010-11

======
kylelibra
Here is a direct link to the original article:
<http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=147099>

